# Stay off the roads in Romania!



## SolaScriptura (Mar 11, 2009)

Check out this nutjob truck driver!!! 

By :26 he's really getting into it... and by :36 surely he's breaking the law!


[video=youtube;tfF95PjAG4Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfF95PjAG4Q[/video]


----------



## Timothy William (Mar 11, 2009)

Actually, stay out of Romania entirely...


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 11, 2009)

I would probably act like that if I had to listen to that music as well. 

He'll be a grease spot someday. I'd love to pop him with a DOT test. I'm going to have to show this to my drivers.


----------



## Skyler (Mar 11, 2009)

That guy seems to be driving under the influence. Of weird music.


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 11, 2009)

I've always wondered why semi drivers constantly run me off the road...now I know! They must do that here too!


----------



## Skyler (Mar 11, 2009)

We ran into(well, not literally, but almost) a truck driver who was almost stopped on the interstate; he was going very slowly, and basically taking up both lanes. He finally straightened out and we got past him as fast as we could.

We figured he was probably pushing himself too hard and was falling asleep.


----------



## cedar_chopper (Mar 11, 2009)

this is what happens when you drink more than one "5 hour energy shots" at the same time


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## QueenEsther (Mar 11, 2009)

Oh my goodness!


----------



## Whitefield (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## steven-nemes (Mar 11, 2009)

Staying out of Romania is not a bad idea...


----------



## Scottish Lass (Mar 11, 2009)

Um, the signs and writing on other vehicles looks scarily American. Are we sure he's in Romania or is he just Romanian?


----------

